# 1 year old V no longer wanting to go to daycare



## kr.caldiero (Jul 4, 2017)

My dog started going to daycare around 4 months old, he's a year now and last week when I went to drop him off he refused to get out of the car. It was raining and I thought he might not feel well so I just took him to work with me. He was totally normal and loved getting all the attention from my coworkers. I brought him home on lunch and crated him until I got back from work. 

I chalked it up as maybe he was just in a weird mood, and wanted to spend the day with me (we are very attached to one another). I tried to take him to daycare yesterday, but the same thing happened. He isn't a biter but would put his mouth on my hands as I tried to pick him up. I had his favorite trainer come out to my car, and instead of jumping out to see her, he rolled onto his belly for pets. We got him out of the car but it was heartbreaking! Its all so strange because they said once he is in there, he's fine and plays with the other dogs too.

This daycare is exceptional, and actually has 10-15 other Vizsla members. Their interview process is extensive, where they don't take any aggressive dogs so I know he was not attacked. 

I was told that sometimes dogs between 6-14 months experience a "fear period" and I was wondering if anyone else has had this experience? Any suggestions on what I should do? Should I keep taking him to daycare in hopes he grows out of it, or would it be better to leave him home in the crate all day?

FYI I work full time M-F and my husband works shifts, so he goes on the days we both work (2-3 times a week).


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would give him a short break from daycare. Try again in a couple of weeks, and see if he feels differently about it.


----------



## PNWRedDog (Jul 15, 2019)

Hello!

My wife and I are having the same problem with our 1.5 year old V. Its concerning and we are in the same work situation as you. Our V, Ruby, just started exhibiting this behavior last week and today, my wife was unable to get the dog into day care - she completely REFUSED to walk. 

How is your pup doing? Has anything changed? What did you do? How is it working?

Thank you in advance.

Best,
Fellow V Owner


----------



## kr.caldiero (Jul 4, 2017)

It took about a month, and then everything went back to normal. 

We did a few different things, sometimes we would carry him into daycare, hand him off to the trainer and then leave. They even sent us a video of him after I left and he was totally normal. I also bought a slip lead from Land’s End which allowed me to get him out of the car/ into day care without slipping out of his collar. I would gently tug him out of the car and since he couldn’t slip out of the lead he would just jump out and follow me. I’d praise him the whole time, and give him lots of pets. Now he is back to busting the door open to get in as fast as he can.

I read that some dogs go through a fear period around 1 years old, but as long as you maintain positivity through the challenge they grow out of it.

Good luck!


----------

